# Team SC vs. Premium



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

Please tell me what your opinions of each are and which one is better. Looking to buy one or the other (if I can find a SC)


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

charliekeri said:


> Please tell me what your opinions of each are and which one is better. Looking to buy one or the other (if I can find a SC)


The Premium replaced the SC in the Merckx line-up.

Essentially the same bike.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Premium*

is a Team SC with more radically shaped sc pipes


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> is a Team SC with more radically shaped sc pipes


How about the ride quality?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the Team SC*

from its inception garnered nothing but rave reviews
in 1999/2000 Bicycling did a bike test"Bikes of the Tour" where they tested a
Team SC
Pinarello Prince
Trek (whatever model Lance was on at the time)
Colnago CT1
Look (the Kelme bike)
and a few others

the Team SC won hands down among reviewers
the bike has won on cobbles(back to back P-R, including a 1-2-3 sweep)and the Ronde /P-R double. Virenque won Polka Dots on one, it is a better bike than any of us will ever be as riders. I imagine the Premium is further improvement.

the SC/Premium is one of the only Alu rides I would consider buying
in Domo Farm Frites livery of course


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

*Yo Eddy!*

Pass the Frites.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*it is*

Such a beautiful bike. : P


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

.....and to think I sold mind last year for a pittance to finance another build. 

Someday I will own a Team SC again.....incredible bike and one of my favorites.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*mmmm*



toomanybikes said:


> Pass the Frites.


best looking bike on the pro tour in decades

Gawd I want one. Or a premium in same livery,or an MXL that needs new paint


----------



## dleroy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just a "FYI" note: I spoke to the Eddy's shop in Belgium not too long ago and was told it was possible to be fit for your Premium and have it fabricated right there in the shop. This is significant because the carbon Merckxs are built to Eddy's specifications elsewhere and receive only their paint and finishing touches in Belgium. Only the aluminium and scandium frames are entirely built in Belgium.


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

*New Premium*

I pick up my new premium (07) this weekend....
I'll post my thoughts on the ride - but I have never ridden a SC to compare.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

dleroy said:


> Just a "FYI" note: I spoke to the Eddy's shop in Belgium not too long ago and was told it was possible to be fit for your Premium and have it fabricated right there in the shop. This is significant because the carbon Merckxs are built to Eddy's specifications elsewhere and receive only their paint and finishing touches in Belgium. Only the aluminium and scandium frames are entirely built in Belgium.


Well then, if I ever make it to Belgium, this is a mandatory stop for me. Custom fitted Premium measured up and built at the Eddy factory. I'm in. 

This also begs the question, "can they do a custom Premium if I sent them the measurements". Hmmmm?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

innergel said:


> Well then, if I ever make it to Belgium, this is a mandatory stop for me. Custom fitted Premium measured up and built at the Eddy factory. I'm in.
> 
> This also begs the question, "can they do a custom Premium if I sent them the measurements". Hmmmm?


Yes they can, contact GITA to make arrangements 

Just here to help


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Yes they can, contact GITA to make arrangements
> 
> Just here to help


that's enabling, not helping. 

(I should have never wandered into the Merckx forum)


----------



## dleroy (Jan 9, 2006)

*Hey rmadore*

How about that ride report on that new Premium?


----------



## dleroy (Jan 9, 2006)

*Hey rmadore*

How about that ride report on that new Premium?


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

*dleroy.... Premium ride report*

Been out on three rides on the new Premium.
In short - fantastic bike. 
I am coming off carbon and also ride a steel fondriest often - so I was a bit concened that I have been "softened" by the plusher rides of steel and carbon. The premium was much smoother than I had imagined - and incredibly stiff - particularly in the BB and the rear triangle. I couldn't flex this thing if I wanted to. It loves to be wound up on a long straightaway, it keeps a line and just goes. But what is most impressive is the solid and stable feel of the bike - nothing seems to fluster the bike - it doesn't flinch, rattle, or fuss on rough roads - it just quietly powers right on through - all this and it is still very reasonably light. It's got a longer wheelbase so the handling is stable - but sharp corners will take some getting used to after being on "racier" geometries. In short - I love it and I envision keeping it a long time. pics to follow eventually. It's built up with DuraAce 10 and Rolf Vigor RS wheels. I have Easton Tempests that I'll try out this weekend as well. 
One aesthetic quibble - the blue paint scheme is god awful - although high quality...

If you are considering a purchase I would strongly recommend... if you already own let me know your observations.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I have the Team SC.

As much as I love steel, and especially lugged steel bikes, I love this thing.

Welded Aluminium and it rides like a dream.

No one, repeat, no-one ever accused Merckx of building a bike with weight as the foremost consideration, but the way they ride, proves that weight is over-blown as a decision point in buying a bike.

They go like stink and they like to be ridden hard. 

Great bikes.

Enjoy it.


----------



## dleroy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting your views on the Premium; it sounds like a great ride. Its too bad about the color. This year's paint looks much more appealing (check out Eddy's site) but Gita doesn't seem to be bringing them in anymore. I suppose one could special order one, of course, but if I were to go that route I think I'd go ahead and get it custom all the way. Congratulations on you new bike. Happy Trails!


----------



## dleroy (Jan 9, 2006)

*Premium on the bay*

I was just cruising ebay and found a just beautiful Premium iwith full Chorus in Molteni. Its a 60cm so no good for me but someone hanging around here might be interested. Worth taking a look anyway. Cheers!


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

*molteni*

boy what i'd give if my butt ugly blue premium could be a molteni orange....


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

rmadore said:


> boy what i'd give if my butt ugly blue premium could be a molteni orange....


All it takes is money!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

rmadore said:


> boy what i'd give if my butt ugly blue premium could be a molteni orange....


Get in touch with the Merckx factory. My understanding is they will respray Merckx frames. Maybe $200-300?


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Note: to resurrect the old thread, as was mentioned, if you are looking for a full chorus molteni-orange Merkx Premium, it's on ebay right now in used mint condition for $2300.

60 cm so too big for me, but in case someone's looking; the price drops with every relist by $100; i've seen it go up time and time again. haha.


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

*molteni*

that's a great deal for someone - and it even has a great paint scheme. where is toomanybikes on this one?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

rmadore said:


> that's a great deal for someone - and it even has a great paint scheme. where is toomanybikes on this one?


I am here and too short


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> I am here and too short


And he has a De Rosa in Molteni, what could be better?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> And he has a De Rosa in Molteni, what could be better?


That too!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Do you think my wife would mind if I bought that Premium? I think she would x100, but that is one aluminum frame I would love to have.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

innergel said:


> Do you think my wife would mind if I bought that Premium? I think she would x100, but that is one aluminum frame I would love to have.


Tell her you bought it because the Molteni brings out the color in her eyes.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

DM.Aelis said:


> Tell her you bought it because the Molteni brings out the color in her eyes.


genius! 

I still haven't told her about the Strada though. So the Premium would definitely be pushing my luck.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Pass the Frites.


I got 2 Merckxs currently ,but I love that Blue color,very very nice


----------

